# EVERYONE PAY ATTENTION ! NANCY PELOSI AND ADAM SCHIFF ARE USING OUTSIDE LAWFIRMS FOR IMPEACHMENT ARTICLES !



## nononono (Oct 29, 2019)

*What we are witnessing right now in the House of Representatives is absolute TREASON !
This cannot go on any longer.....!
AMERICA NEEDS TO RISE UP AND TAKE THESE TREASONOUS SCUM TO THE WOODSHED 
SO TO SPEAK.....!

Nancy Pelosi is third in line for the Presidency and she needs to be arrested for the actions 
she has set forth with the writing of HR-1 ...and NOW they are rewriting the Rules of Impeachment 
to fit a one sided narrative....These are NOW Criminal Actions !
Guilty until Proven Innocent is the Rule they are now implementing...look at the New Rules she
and Schiff put forth today....!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Executive Branch will not be permitted to participate in the open HPSCI hearing.
President Trump lawyers will not be permitted to question witnesses in the open HPSCI hearing.
Ranking member of HPSCI (Nunes) may have subpoena power subject to pre-approval by Chairman Adam Schiff.  *
Requests must be made in writing.  Chair is not mandated to approve.
Ranking member of HPSCI (Nunes) may have ability to request witnesses subject to pre-approval by Chairman Adam Schiff. *
Requests must be made in writing. Chair is not mandated to approve.
Schiff (Chairman) and Nunes (Ranking member) will each have 90 minutes (aggregate) to question any witness brought before the committee.  
All other committee members will have 5 minutes each, per witness. [Remember this is a member assembly of 3 committees]
The Chairman can allow contracted legal staff (Lawfare) to question witnesses, as part of his 90-minutes of available questioning.
The Chair is authorized, though not required, to make depositions public.
Upon completion of the hearing(s), the HPSCI chairman shall write a **report to the Judiciary (Nadler) with instructions of findings.  
The chair may include dissent from the minority opinion therein.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Then I want you to look at these two SMUG ASSHOLES below....these are the two individuals who are
part of the LAWFARE Lawyer group that are dictating the terms and conditions of the NEW 
articles of impeachment ...this whole sham is one sided and being used as a TREASONOUS Coup
to take down a duly elected President.






THESE TWO SCUMBAGS ARE : BARRY BERKE on the Left and NORM EISEN on*
*the Right....these two shitbags are deeply complicit in this Coup upon the sitting *
*President.... 



We ( America ) are witnessing a Coup upon the Presidency in REAL TIME...*
*This has to be stopped NOW !
The Republicans are trying to act Civil while the Democrats are fighting
Dirty Filthy Disgusting Politics....
This cannot happen....*!
*The Democrats HAVE to be stopped from this TREASONOUS COUP upon the 
Presidency of THE UNITED STATES !
This WRONG in every sense of the word FREEDOM !

STOP IT NOW .....!
CALL YOUR SENATOR !
CALL YOUR REPRESENTATIVE !

TELL THEM AMERICA WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS !

Read the article posted below !









						Details of House "Impeachment Inquiry" Resolution - Rules for Open HPSCI Hearing(s), Lawfare Staff Questioning, and Transfer to Nadler... - The Last Refuge
					

Slick moves by Pelosi and Schiff’s Lawfare team.  Today the contracted legal staff within House Intelligence Committee have produced a House “Impeachment Inquiry” resolution to be voted on tomorrow.  The resolution (full pdf below) contains the rules constructed by Shiff’s Lawfare staff, for...




					theconservativetreehouse.com
				





Call these numbers below and tell YOUR Senator or Representative this
will stop or they WILL BE REMOVED FROM OFFICE ONE WAY OR ANOTHER !!!!*

*The House of Representatives switch board operators number is : 202-224-3121

The Phone numbers to the California House Members is 
below in the link :







						Directory of Representatives | House.gov
					






					www.house.gov
				



*
*You may phone the U.S. Capitol Switchboard at (202) 224-3121. 
A switchboard operator **will connect you directly with 
the Senate office you request.

Call each and everyone as many times as you can...!
Flood the directory with calls....This is the Start of the 
Revolution to Take Back OUR Government.....
We Will NOT LET Communist Democrats Run a Communist/Soviet
style judiciary system in OUR FREE Republic !

NONONONO !

HELL FUCKING NO !!!!!!*


----------

